# Alocasia



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

What type of Alocasia species do people use in their tanks? Are there any varieties that are better suited (size wise) for terrariums, or do you constantly have to prune them back?

Melis


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I was actually thinking about this the other day as well  . I like a lot of the Alocasia species, but most are better suited for bigger tanks. I have had success with using Alocasia 'Elaine'. It is a dwarf variety and fits well in smaller tanks, but is probably too tall for a ten gallon... but not by much. Of course some of them will grow bigger then others (even from the same species or cultivar), but I would think any of the dwarf varieties would be good for smaller to medium tanks. I don't prune, and don't think you really should with most Alocasia species... as there wouldn't be much left them lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Most Alocasia get over 3 feet. I believe there is a dwarf form of Alocasia amazonica that gets to 8 inches


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*...*

...our friend had some 'fantasy' cultivars at IAD. They are supposed to get between 12" - 16". 

I really like all the aroids! 

How is that philo doing Jonathan?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a sweet spot for aroids as well. The 2 philos seem to be doing well, but the one with the one bigger leaf is loosing that leaf. It has new growth on it, so I am sure it will come back with some TLC  . Once again, *thanks a lot!* Once I get some of my others going I will get you some cuttings, but they are slower growers... so might not be for awhile, just keep nagging me about them lol.

Back to Alocasia... most of the ones sold by terrarium supply shops (and even some that are in Home Depot and like stores) are way smaller then 3 feet. You are probably thinking of Colocasia, which looks just like Alocasia plants. They are *a lot bigger*, like 3 feet and up, with leaves that can be 3 feet wide!!! They are aweesome plants, but you better have one HUGE terrarium for them  . The Colocasia are also known as elephant ear plants, for obvious reasons.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*philo*

Did you pick up any of the philos from Black Jungle or Brian/Sean Myers? I think I picked up 4 or 5 new ones at IAD. 

Do you have a 'pink princess' - I have one but it has taken forever to get established. 

Melis


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: philo*



melissa68 said:


> Did you pick up any of the philos from Black Jungle or Brian/Sean Myers? I think I picked up 4 or 5 new ones at IAD.
> 
> Do you have a 'pink princess' - I have one but it has taken forever to get established.
> 
> Melis


Melissa,

Hello again. 
The pink princess philo's are one of my fav's. They are very slow growing (one new leaf a month- 2 months if you are lucky) so be patient. I myself picked up a few. There was some guy selling some nice P. cordatum and P. "silver sword". I snatched up both as usual. 

Have fun

Justin


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't have the pink princess, but I want it . Also, like Justin said they are *very* slow growers... so you might be waiting awhile lol. I got one from Black Jungle, but thats it... I got caught up with talking to people and forgot to go back and get the other ones I saw. Thats probably the ones thing I regret about IAD, not the talking to people thing but forgetting to get the plants before I left  .


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*I'm sure arrangements can be made...*

I picked up one of each of the philos they had. I will send you some cuttings when I am able to.

Melis


----------

